# Wanted 25Rss In Michigan



## Steffanie622 (Nov 7, 2009)

I am looking for a 2006 to 2008 25RSS... was at a local dealer yesterday and they no longer make this model after 2008 : ( and I need a bunk/under 26 feet/dinette and couch/slide so think this is the model that covers all that. I live in southeast Michigan. Please email me at [email protected] if you have one for sale!


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Steffanie622 said:


> I am looking for a 2006 to 2008 25RSS... was at a local dealer yesterday and they no longer make this model after 2008 : ( and I need a bunk/under 26 feet/dinette and couch/slide so think this is the model that covers all that. I live in southeast Michigan. Please email me at [email protected] if you have one for sale!


My link


----------



## Steffanie622 (Nov 7, 2009)

Wish it was closer so I could check it out but 12 hours is too far for me... thanks though. Your post said you were unable to find a value... www.nadaguides.com and you can pull it up... an 06 RSS is anywhere from $10,900 to $13,130. Good luck!


----------

